# What bait won the Classic?



## Jim (Feb 27, 2007)

Anyone know what Boyd was using all weekend long? I heard (read) that he was using airrus rods and Abu Garcia Revos, but no mention of baits. Anyone?


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 27, 2007)

He was pitching a jig, but I don't know what kind.

D.R.


----------



## MARINE0341 (Feb 27, 2007)

I guess it was this:


https://www.berkley-fishing.com/prod.php?k=63910&sk=57206&p=PURMPCHC4-BBF


----------



## Jim (Feb 27, 2007)

MARINE0321 said:


> I guess it was this:
> 
> 
> https://www.berkley-fishing.com/prod.php?k=63910&sk=57206&p=PURMPCHC4-BBF




Thanks!
I worked so I missed it all.
You know how he rigged them?


----------



## robalo78 (Jul 2, 2007)

he also used a Ratl-Trap


----------



## Rudder (Jul 10, 2007)

Chigger Craw (Berkley) They work great alone or as a trailer.


----------

